# [gelöst] Installation Xfce

## hundepulli

Hallo, ich befasse mich gerade erstmalig mit Gentoo. Leider komme ich bei der Installation der Xfce - Oberfläche nicht weiter. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

generating symbol list for `libxfce4util.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-aliasdef.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-enum-types.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-config.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-private.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-desktopentry.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-fileutils.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-i18n.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-kiosk.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-license.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-miscutils.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc-config.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc-simple.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-resource.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-utf8.o  |  | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/libxfce4util.exp

../libtool: eval: line 4358: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

../libtool: eval: line 4358: `/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-aliasdef.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-enum-

types.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-config.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-libxfce4util-private.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-desktopentry.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-fileutils.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-i18n.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-kiosk.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-license.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-miscutils.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc-config.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-rc-simple.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-resource.o .libs/libxfce4util_la-xfce-utf8.o  |  | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/libxfce4util.exp'

make[3]: *** [libxfce4util.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work/libxfce4util-4.4.2/libxfce4util'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work/libxfce4util-4.4.2/libxfce4util'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work/libxfce4util-4.4.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called xfce44_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   xfce44.eclass, line  137:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m      emake ${JOBS} || die

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Hier meine Umgebung, da sollte alles drinnen stehen:

```

A=libxfce4util-4.4.2.tar.bz2

AA=libxfce4util-4.4.2.tar.bz2

ABI=amd64

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64

ALSA_CARDS='ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci'

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS='adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat 

linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol'

APACHE2_MODULES='actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias'

ARCH=amd64

ASFLAGS_x86=--32

AUTOCLEAN=yes

BAD=$'\E[31;01m'

BASH=/bin/bash

BASH_ARGC=([0]="1")

BASH_ARGV=([0]="unpack")

BASH_ENV=/etc/spork/is/not/valid/profile.env

BASH_LINENO=([0]="0")

BASH_SOURCE=([0]="/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh")

BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="3" [1]="2" [2]="17" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu")

BASH_VERSION='3.2.17(1)-release'

BRACKET=$'\E[34;01m'

BUILD_PREFIX=/var/tmp/portage

CATEGORY=xfce-base

CBUILD=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache

CCACHE_SIZE=3G

CDEFINE_amd64=__x86_64__

CDEFINE_x86=__i386__

CFLAGS='-O2 -pipe'

CFLAGS_x86='-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib'

CHOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CHOST_amd64=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CHOST_x86=i686-pc-linux-gnu

CLEAN_DELAY=5

COLS=72

COMPRESS=.tar.bz2

CONFIGURE=econf

CONFIG_PROTECT='/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb'

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d'

CVS_RSH=ssh

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -pipe'

D=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/image/

DEFAULT_ABI=amd64

DEPEND=$'>=dev-libs/glib-2.6\n\tdev-util/pkgconfig\n\tdoc? ( dev-util/gtk-doc )  >=sys-apps/sed-4 \n\tdev-util/pkgconfig'

DESCRIPTION='Basic utilities library'

DESTTREE=/usr

DIROPTIONS=-m0755

DIRSTACK=()

DISTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/distdir

DOCS='AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README THANKS TODO'

EBUILD=/usr/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util/libxfce4util-4.4.2.ebuild

EBUILD_MASTER_PID=12275

EBUILD_PHASE=unpack

EBUILD_SH_ARGS=unpack

ECLASS=

ECLASSDIR=/usr/portage/eclass

ECLASS_DEPTH=0

EDITOR=/bin/nano

ELIBC=glibc

EMERGE_FROM=ebuild

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY=10

ENDCOL=$'\E[A\E[72C'

EUID=0

EXEOPTIONS=-m0755

FEATURES='ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch'

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}'

FILESDIR=/usr/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util/files

GCC_SPECS=

GCONFTOOL_BIN=/usr/bin/gconftool-2

GENTOO_MIRRORS='http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ '

GOOD=$'\E[32;01m'

GROUPS=([0]="0" [1]="1" [2]="2" [3]="3" [4]="4" [5]="6" [6]="10" [7]="11" [8]="20" [9]="26" [10]="27")

HILITE=$'\E[36m'

HOME=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/homedir

HOMEPAGE=http://www.xfce.org/

HOSTNAME=sonne

HOSTTYPE=x86_64

HUSHLOGIN=FALSE

IFS=$' \t\n'

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

/4.1.2/info

INHERITED='xfce44 fdo-mime gnome2-utils'

INPUT_DEVICES='keyboard mouse'

INSDESTTREE=

INSOPTIONS=-m0644

INSTALL='emake DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/image/ install'

IUSE=' debug doc'

KERNEL=linux

KEYWORDS='alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd'

KV=2.6.23-gentoo-r6

LCD_DEVICES='bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text'

LDFLAGS_x86='-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib'

LESS='-R -M --shift 5'

LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

LIBDIR_amd64=lib64

LIBDIR_x86=lib32

LIBOPTIONS=-m0644

LICENSE=GPL-2

LOGNAME=root

LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:

mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.

taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:

*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.

jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:

*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35

:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.

qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.

gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.

log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.flac=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.mid=00;36:

*.midi=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:*.ra=01;36:*.mka=01;36:'

MACHTYPE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

MAIL=/var/mail/root

MAKEOPTS=-j1

MANPATH=/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc

-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man

MOPREFIX=libxfce4util

MULTILIB_ABIS='amd64 x86'

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY='64-bit.*shared object'

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS='/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib'

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT='(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)'

NORMAL=$'\E[0m'

O=/usr/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util

OCC=

OCXX=

OLDPWD=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work

OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11

OPTERR=1

OPTIND=1

OSTYPE=linux-gnu

P=libxfce4util-4.4.2

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

PATH=/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/lib64/portage/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PDEPEND=' '

PF=libxfce4util-4.4.2

PIPESTATUS=([0]="0")

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PKGUSE=

PKG_LOGDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp/logging

PKG_TMPDIR=/var/tmp/binpkgs

PN=libxfce4util

PORTAGE_ACTUAL_DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST='ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa 

sparc-fbsd'

PORTAGE_BASHRC=/etc/portage/bashrc

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE=3000

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH=/usr/lib64/portage/bin

PORTAGE_BUILDDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2

PORTAGE_COLORMAP=$'GOOD=$\'\E[32;01m\'\nWARN=$\'\E[33;01m\'\nBAD=$\'\E[31;01m\'\nHILITE=$\'\E[36m\'

\nBRACKET=$\'\E[34;01m\''

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT=/

PORTAGE_DEBUG=0

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR=/var/cache/edb/dep

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES='log warn error'

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM=portage@localhost

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT='[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}'

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI=root

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM='save_summary echo'

PORTAGE_GID=250

PORTAGE_INST_GID=0

PORTAGE_INST_UID=0

PORTAGE_LOG_FILE=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp/build.log

PORTAGE_MASTER_PID=12153

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH=/usr/lib64/portage/pym

PORTAGE_REPO_NAME=gentoo

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS='--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --

delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*'

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES=3

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE=0700

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

PPID=12153

PR=r0

PROFILE_PATHS=$'/usr/portage/profiles/base\n/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux\n/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/

amd64\n/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0\n/etc/portage/profile'

PROVIDE=

PS4='+ '

PV=4.4.2

PVR=4.4.2

PWD=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2

PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib64/portage/pym

QA_INTERCEPTORS='javac java-config python python-config perl grep egrep fgrep sed gcc g++ cc bash awk nawk gawk pkg-config'

RC_DEFAULT_INDENT=2

RC_DOT_PATTERN=

RC_ENDCOL=yes

RC_INDENTATION=

RDEPEND='>=dev-libs/glib-2.6 '

RESTRICT=

RESUMECOMMAND='/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}'

ROOT=/

ROOTPATH=/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

RPMDIR=/usr/portage/rpm

S=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work/libxfce4util-4.4.2

SCROLLKEEPER_DIR=/var/lib/scrollkeeper

SCROLLKEEPER_UPDATE_BIN=/usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update

SHELL=/bin/bash

SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:hashall:interactive-comments

SHLVL=3

SLOT=0

SRC_URI=http://www.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.4.2/src/libxfce4util-4.4.2.tar.bz2

STAGE1_USE='nptl nptlonly unicode'

STARTDIR=/etc

SYMLINK_LIB=yes

SYNC=rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

T=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp

TERM=linux

THUNAR_BETA_VERSION=0.5.0_rc2

THUNAR_MASTER_VERSION=0.8

THUNAR_VERSION=0.8

TMP=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp

TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/temp

UID=0

USE='X acl alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol amd64 apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_authn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nv xorg xscreensaver zlib'

USER=root

USERLAND=GNU

USE_EXPAND='ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS'

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN='CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND'

USE_ORDER=env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d

VIDEO_CARDS=nv

WARN=$'\E[33;01m'

WORKDIR=/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.4.2/work

XARGS='xargs -r'

XFCE_BETA_VERSION=4.3.99.2

XFCE_MASTER_VERSION=4.4.2

XFCE_VERSION=4.4.2

```

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo hundepulli

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS='-O2 -pipe'

 

Poste doch bitte noch deine:

/etc/make.conf

MfG

josef.95

----------

## hundepulli

Habs gefunden:  CFLAGS='-O2 -pipe' auf CFLAGS='-O1 -pipe' umstellen

----------

## Josef.95

 *hundepulli wrote:*   

> Habs gefunden:  CFLAGS='-O2 -pipe' auf CFLAGS='-O1 -pipe' umstellen

  Nein, das ist so nicht ganz richtig!

Schau dir bitte dies noch mal an:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap5

Abschnitt: 5.d. Konfiguration der Compiler-Optionen

und:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-optimization.xml

Und hier kannst du die Optimalen Parameter für deine CPU finden:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

In diesen drei Links findest du alles was du zur Ermittlung korrekter CFLAGS brauchst.

Wenn, aber nur wenn!, du eine AMD K8 CPU hast könnte die Zeile eventuell so:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -msse3 -pipe"
```

aussehen.

Beachte bitte! Übernehme diese nicht einfach, sie ist nur ein Beispiel!

Passe sie entsprechend deiner CPU an.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Josef.95

@hundepulli

```
Bitteschön!
```

josef.95

----------

## hundepulli

Vielen Dank für die ausfürliche Hilfe!

----------

